# Einhell RT-XM-305UMiter saw review/Tune up



## BentheViking

where would you buy such a saw? never seen or heard of it until now


----------



## robscastle

Ben,

Google Einhell, the website will come up and the agents are shown. Failing that give them a call.
Viking eh … I have a 32 YO Volvo 244 its my Camping Car and the only car I know of that you can put a 12V fridge in the boot and still close it.

Robert


----------



## renners

Einhell colour code their tools - blue for hobbyist/DIY, Red for trade. I have collected a couple of the blue tools for very occasional tasks that didn't warrant spending four times their cost on a name brand tool, and have found them to be robust and reliable. I would prefer them to anything made by Ryobi. Your trade rated saw should give you years of service.
Glad you took the criticism of your test cube on the chin and not with seething resentment, good review.


----------



## RonInOhio

Is the price a secret ? Ha,ha.Sorry. Not picking on your review, but I find reviews pretty much
really lacking when cost/price vs performance isn't included in the review.

To me its one of the most important considerations.I have noticed this omission of price quite a bit on 
reviews lately.

Maybe I'm in the minority in this , but it makes it easier for the reader to form an opinion or offer some
meaningful feedback.

Other than that one gripe , thanks for taking the time to share your experiences with this saw . It is a nice
looking saw.


----------



## robscastle

Hello Ron,

Regarding the secret price,
Opps, its there now, (Sorry about that chief!) anyway

It was $400, at retail.
On ebay is about $350 Ryobi retail was about $375 to $385 some other brands retail again were down as low as $275 to $300 but they did not have the 305mm cutting capacity but the Trade tools unit had an induction motor, almost went with it at $328.00.


----------



## RobertT

Thanks for the review


----------



## RonInOhio

@robcastle

Awesome review. Thanks.


----------



## NormG

Sounds like a a well made tool. I looked at their website and the bandsaw resembles the RIKON brand greatly


----------



## hans2wiz

I have older version of RT-SB 305 U bandsaw. It works, but has lot of issues. I already replaced parallel stop with home-made and now I can saw straight lines. Blade wheels are not well balanced, table wavers and blade guide with side support blocks/ball bearings needs to be replaced. Last thing what I made, was replacing stand with home-made stand with drawers and wheels. Now I can move that large machine in tiny room without problems.
Now I think this model is upgraded and has lot of improvements. At least so I see from pictures (new dust ports, heavier table, parallel stop etc).

I have/had also other Einhell tools. Like Circular Saw (replaced with Makita SP6000K), Belt Sander (without use), Router RT-RO 55 (in everyday use). All these are from red-line. Bench Sander BT-US 400 and Wet/Dry Vacuum Cleaner BT-VC 1250 SA are from blue-line. Last machine is connected with home-made cyclone and in lot of use. Still working and only thing what I miss is filter self-cleaning function. Fine dust from sanding goes to vacuum cleaner filter and it needs regular cleaning.

Conclusion is, that Einhell makes fine tools at affordable prices and they will last if not used under heavy load.


----------

